# Blairsville PA, May 9th and 12th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

There will be a small reptile show coming up on May 9th and 12 at the Hampton Inn in Blairsville PA. 

The person who runs the Cheswick show is going to be on Wife Swap and instead of disrupting the main show they decided to have two little shows. One for the real wife and one for the new wife..

Any one want to go?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

**Pittsburgh reptile show is hosting two mini shows...
at the Hampton Inn Blairsville Pa 

on the corner of rt 22 and 119 behind Walmart.
Sat may 9th noon to 4pm 

Tue May 12th 3pm to 7pm
​I will be there with frogs, feeders, viv supplies and orchids.​


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

A TUESDAY?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Yes a Tuesday. 

The story goes - 
The lady who runs the show is going to be on the TV show wife swap. 
Instead of being so hectic at the show they have monthly they decided to have tow "mini" shows for the Wife Swap. 
One on Saturday for the normal wife and one on Tuesday for the new wife. 
I am not sure how the tuesday one is going to pan out but it might be ok.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Any more info? How many vendors? Admission prices? Website?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have very little info but I will share. 

Vendors - 

The bug depot ( roaches, worms etc)
Dale - Mostly WC stuff ( geckos, snakes, tortises, bugs, etc)
Tonys pet ( snakes mostly)
Philthy Ball ( mostly ball pythons although Redeyedtroyfrog was there with some nice azureus)
Totally Chams ( all CB awesome chams, Panthers, Trans veileds, etc)
Me ( dart frogs)

There is suppose to be a couple more vendors on Tuesday but I am not sure how many. 
Very small simple show but we had lots of time to talk to people 


Yeah I think That was about it. Very small show just set up mainly to do the taping of Wife Swap. 
I dont think there was an admission fee at all. There was suppose to be a $2.00 one but no one was collecting.

Here is a couple pics from Saturday


----------

